# scent drag for hounds



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

i know there more then few hunters on here that have hounds an i like ask what materials be good for making a drag to start a dog with ?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Had a great uncle who swore by nothing but the real thing for training his **** hounds. That is, look for a roadkill and skin it but leave the hind feet on the skin. The skin would have the overall scent of the **** but what a dog trails is that which is given off by the feet. 50 years ago, in fact, I knew one local fur buyer who always saved a few slipping hides for anyone who wanted them for pup trainers.

Martin


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

i never use them. Nothing beats just plain o`l time in the woods. wear a pair of boots out is the best training method.
if your training a hound on ****, set a live trap & catch a ****, turn it loose for the dog to sight chase & tree. don`t over do this. a time or 2 is good. then hunt the living daylights out of him. i will sometimes catch a 3rd one & turn it loose & let it go for a while then turn the dog loose with no sight chase to see if he will track it using his nose.
if he is bred good & has the desire he will make it with just hunting him after that. all the hunting & training in the world wont make a good dog if he doesnt have the natural ability & desire


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

When we had hound pup's we'd train for bobcats and mtn. lions, we use a tanned bobcat hide then douse it with mtn. lion urine, that is sold for such training, let the pups "play " with it, tie up dogs or have helper hold em' then hop on a mtn. bike dragging the hide down logging roads, trails then on foot in rough terrain then hide the hide, go let the pups go and they'd find it ! The hounds turned out as excellent cat dogs with training and the genetics. Other methods would get me in trouble here but use your imagination


----------

